# Kegels



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

I've only done them sporadically in the past, but I've been getting the rest of my body in shape and plan to do Kegels more rigorously. 

But... internet advice is all over the place so I'm asking you gals, especially if you think Kegels have improved sex. 

How often? How many reps? What variations should I use?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

there's an app for that.

seriously.there is.i downloaded it. lol 

i wanna be able to crack an egg w/my vag muscles :rofl:


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes it helps with sex! Kegels during sex ....mmmmmmmmmmmm.... H calls them "p*ssy hugs"!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Makes a huge difference!

also, men can do them too. And that also makes a huge difference.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I've done them for years. One of my old ob/gyn doctors recommended it to all her patients even those in their 20s. Kegels have helped. I know I'm much stronger in my PC muscle than I used to be. My friend and I each got this _item_ you can buy online to see if you're doing the kegels correctly. She couldn't keep hers in at all. The ball slipped out completely unless she was lying down. *brag coming* Whereas I could keep it inside and walk around without problems. I do about 25 quick ones and 25 slow ones. That's enough for me for maintenance.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

H does them at stoplights. And oh boy, yes, I can tell


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Makes a huge difference!
> 
> also, men can do them too. And that also makes a huge difference.


i would swear my bf is the king of man kegels. that thing is so damn powerful it's amazing. 

lol sorry for the tmi i just had to get that out bc i never heard of a man doing kegels til i experienced one who did.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Yes it helps with sex! Kegels during sex ....mmmmmmmmmmmm.... H calls them "p*ssy hugs"!


:rofl:

Hubby can tell too if I do kegels during.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

yep on my way to work everyday I do fifty fast and fifty slow where I hold it as long as I can in between reps.....Lol 

jigger still thinks he 18!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread made me smile.
I remember during the early years of marriage,wifey used to tell me to " stay inside & keep still" ",just after I came. She would hold me and look into my eyes with a wicked smile and start contracting her muscles until I got back hard. 
She usually did this when she was on top.
We would then go for round # two..............
Nothing could beat that sensation,much better than a BJ in my opinion.

Those were the days.


----------



## resetbuttonpushed (May 13, 2012)

I do them, mainly learned thru online research to get my tightness back after childbirth (and learned to do them before childbirth to prepare for childbirth) lol go figure... anyway, yes they do help, doing them can even turn you on and increase your sex drive! And if you do one (once the muscles are strong) when your dh is in you.. he will love it!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A kegel gorilla grip will keep your man eternally faithful.


----------



## EbonyBreal (Jun 28, 2012)

How would my husband do kegels? Would it make his dk harder during intercourse?


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

lamaga said:


> Makes a huge difference!
> 
> also,* men can do them too. And that also makes a huge difference*.


Yes.... they do work... BOY do they work!


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

EbonyBreal said:


> How would my husband do kegels? Would it make his dk harder during intercourse?


Yes, harder, but at the right time, if he can hold the "kegel" it will will stop ejaculation, for me it's like an instant "reset" button... I dont lose erection, and I can rebuild again, hit the "rest" button or allow release... depends on if my wife is good... lmao... it's cool to see her have 3 or 4 orgasms.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

EbonyBreal said:


> How would my husband do kegels? Would it make his dk harder during intercourse?


Male kegel exercises are quite simple. Yes it will help control ejaculation , and keep the penis harder during intercourse. Even as a man gets older. Go to this page:

Kegel Exercises For Men - AskMen

But in addition to that, doing any lower body exercises helps tremendously. Deadlifts , Squats ,Lunges and especialy hanging leg raises all involve using the abdominal muscles for stabilization. The lower abdominals control the PC muscle.[ The muscle used in Kegels ]


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Hubby can tell too if I do kegels during.


I can hold my husband in place with my muscles. :smthumbup:

Kegels enhance sex, but they can also make husbands come much earlier than they want to.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> I can hold my husband in place with my muscles. :smthumbup:
> 
> Kegels enhance sex, but they can also make husbands come much earlier than they want to.


:iagree:

I have heard some guys say that.


----------

